# All Cleaned Up Ready To Go



## spoker (May 19, 2016)

67 ,one owner Hollywood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















 yep for real westwinds


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2016)

Looks dang nice from over here in Arizona!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

Nice! Want another just like it?!


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2016)

Had one in like condition,but it was a 24".love the color.


----------



## spoker (May 19, 2016)

thanks guys,yep violet is one of the best colors,was grandmas bike,rode a couple years,been in storage since 1970


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2016)

Nice, those clean violet bikes look so damn good in the sun.


----------



## spoker (May 20, 2016)

and away she went!!!


----------

